# Emiliano: cerco un fonema intermedio fra V e F



## bo-marco

In Emiliano, nella zona di Mirandola, ci sono alcune parole che terminano con una consonante che ha un *suono intermendio fra V e F* che non riesco a definire.

Parlo, ad esempio, delle parole:
- óv = uovo (it.) = oeuf (fr.) = egg (ing.) = huevo (esp.)
- nóv = nuovo (it.) = noeuf (fr.) = new (ing.) = nuevo (esp.)

La pronuncia è simile al francese ma in questo caso la consonante finale è chiaramente una /f/.

In Emiliano la consonante è una V pronunciata soffiando in mezzo ai denti (to pronounce V blowing between the teeth), per cui arriva ad assomigliare molto ad una F.

Chiedo a qualche esperto dell'Alfabeto fonetico internazionale presente sul forum se è a conoscienza dell'esistenza di un fonema in grado di descrivere la consonante sopra descritta.

Grazie.*
*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Se si sonorizza il suono [f] (fricativa labiodentale sorda) si arriva alla fricativa labiodentale sonora, cioé [v]. Una distinzione non posso immaginare, perché è sonora e dunque [v] oppure è sorda e dunque [f].

Forse la differenza esista a causa di un'altra positizione nella bocca? Non penserei che i due avrebbero una distinzione fonemica...
Diresti che è un suono sonorizzato dolcemente? Riferendomi alla domanda di cui viene espresso nell'alfabeto fonetico internazionale non saprei...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

[f] [v] [ʋ]
Credo sia il terzo grafema quello che rappresenti il fonema che stai cercando.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Bo-marco, vuoi confermare se il suono è quello suggerito da Angelo_di_fuoco?
Lo potresti trovare qui, nella riga "Approximant", è la prima opzione, nella colonna chiamata "Labiodental".


----------



## bo-marco

Mi è venuta in mente un'altra parola che contiene questo suono strano: név (it. neve) (fr. neige) (en. snow) (es. nieve).
Ecco, in questo caso, è ancora più facile capire che il suono da pronunciarsi non è né V né F (NEV/NEF).

La tabella IPA proposta contiene tutti i possibili fonemi pronunciabili dalla bocca umana?
Forse il suono che rappresenta la consonante che sto cercando è [ɸ] però non sono sicuro perché noto che risulta associato al fenomeno, tipico delle parlate toscane, detto "gorgia" per cui "la pipa" viene pronunciato "la'ɸiɸa".

Esiste un sito, equivalente ad esempio a quello Rai per la lingua italiana, dove è possibile ascoltare i suoni [ɸ] e [ʋ] all'interno di parole pronunciate effettivamente, in modo da valutarli meglio?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao bo, la tabella era solo per le consonanti, se guardi qui c'è un link alle altre tabelle che forse ti aiuteranno.
Questo sito è d'aiuto per ascoltare alle parole pronunciate dai nativi, ma non si può precisare un dialetto, solo una lingua, allora se trovi una parola pronunciata da qualcuno da Emilia-Romagna forse possiamo giudicare esattamente che suoni sono pronunciati.


----------



## mycool

bo-marco;9339939
Forse il suono che rappresenta la consonante che sto cercando è [[URL="http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fricativa_bilabiale_sorda" said:
			
		

> ɸ[/URL]]
> QUOTE]
> 
> mah... io non saprei che grafema piazzarci esattamente...ma io parlo il dialetto della zona vignola/spilamberto... e il suono (pronunciandolo) mi sembra più labiodentale che bilabiale...


----------



## bo-marco

Sulla pagina di wikipedia dedicata al dialetto milanese:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_milanese
c'è scritto:
- v in fine di parola e dopo una vocale si pronuncia "f": noeuv, rav

Fermo restando che il web non è la Bibbia, ecco però che viene descritto un fenomeno simile a quello da me riportato: una V che si pronuncia come una F!

In realtà io credo che il suono sia una via di mezzo, altrimenti si scriverebbe noeuf e avrebbe una pronuncia uguale al francese ma non credo sia così, almeno per l'emiliano parlato nella mia zona.

Prendiamo la parola *név.*
Non è NEF (la cui pronuncia ricorderebbe l'ex giocatore svizzero del Piacenza, Alain) e non è NEV (come se fosse l'inizio di NEVER).
Ripeto, ci si posiziona con labbra, lingua e denti come per pronunciare una V ma poi si soffia, come in genere si fa con la F. La V non prevede il soffio finale.

Nella parola *sarév *(="sarebbe") la consonante finale è sicuramente una V.
Nella parola név (="neve") è qualcosa del tipo névf.

Forse l'ho trovata:
Nella pagina:
http://www.lfsag.unito.it/ipa/index.html
è l'affricativa labio-dentale b͡v: può essere?


----------



## mycool

bo-marco said:


> Sulla pagina di wikipedia dedicata al dialetto milanese:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_milanese
> c'è scritto:
> - v in fine di parola e dopo una vocale si pronuncia "f": noeuv, rav
> 
> Fermo restando che il web non è la Bibbia, ecco però che viene descritto un fenomeno simile a quello da me riportato: una V che si pronuncia come una F!
> 
> In realtà io credo che il suono sia una via di mezzo, altrimenti si scriverebbe noeuf e avrebbe una pronuncia uguale al francese ma non credo sia così, almeno per l'emiliano parlato nella mia zona.
> 
> Prendiamo la parola *név.*
> Non è NEF (la cui pronuncia ricorderebbe l'ex giocatore svizzero del Piacenza, Alain) e non è NEV (come se fosse l'inizio di NEVER).
> Ripeto, ci si posiziona con labbra, lingua e denti come per pronunciare una V ma poi si soffia, come in genere si fa con la F. La V non prevede il soffio finale.
> 
> Nella parola *sarév *(="sarebbe") la consonante finale è sicuramente una V.
> Nella parola név (="neve") è qualcosa del tipo névf.
> 
> Forse l'ho trovata:
> Nella pagina:
> http://www.lfsag.unito.it/ipa/index.html
> è l'affricativa labio-dentale b͡v: può essere?


secondo me, sì.


----------



## bo-marco

Anche voi in Bolognese pronunciate *név* e *nóv* con questo suono?


----------



## mycool

bo-marco said:


> Anche voi in Bolognese pronunciate *név* e *nóv* con questo suono?


 
Io parlo una varietà del modenese a dire il vero.
In bolognese è molto simile, ma la vocale rimane meno chiusa...


----------



## bo-marco

Non mi interessa la o/e che precede, mi interessa la v finale: anche tu pronunci un suono intermedio tra V e F?


----------



## mycool

bo-marco said:


> Non mi interessa la o/e che precede, mi interessa la v finale: anche tu pronunci un suono intermedio tra V e F?


 sì.


----------



## bo-marco

Il suono della parola *Név *è il seguente:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Néṿ.ogg


----------

